# von media player zu quicktime



## nitrobesim (14. März 2004)

so, ich hab jetzt mal den quellcode von der seite eingestellt, damit mir jeder konsequent vielleicht helfen kann.
Momentan läuft des ja über windows media player und apple user können die nicht hören, also wollte ich es auf quicktime umstellen, doch irgendwie klappt das nicht.

vielleicht kann mir jemand dabei behilflich sein?

BITTE BITTE BITTE



```
<HTML><HEAD><TITLE>nitrobesim.de voicemessages</TITLE>
<SCRIPT language=javascript type=text/javascript>
<!--
/****************************************************
     Author: Eric King
     Url: http://redrival.com/eak/index.shtml
     This script is free to use as long as this info is left in
     Featured on Dynamic Drive script library (http://www.dynamicdrive.com)
****************************************************/
var win=null;
function NewWindow(mypage,myname,w,h,scroll,pos){
if(pos=="random"){LeftPosition=(screen.width)?Math.floor(Math.random()*(screen.width-w)):100;TopPosition=(screen.height)?Math.floor(Math.random()*((screen.height-h)-75)):100;}
if(pos=="center"){LeftPosition=(screen.width)?(screen.width-w)/2:100;TopPosition=(screen.height)?(screen.height-h)/2:100;}
else if((pos!="center" && pos!="random") || pos==null){LeftPosition=0;TopPosition=20}
settings='width='+w+',height='+h+',top='+TopPosition+',left='+LeftPosition+',scrollbars='+scroll+',location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,toolbar=no,resizable=no';
win=window.open(mypage,myname,settings);}
// -->
</SCRIPT>

<META http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<META content="Microsoft FrontPage 5.0" name=GENERATOR></HEAD>
<BODY bgColor=#CCCCFF text="#FFFFFF">
<TABLE height=452 width=350>
  <TBODY>
  <TR>
    <TD 
    background="voice061103.jpg" 
    height=449>
      <TABLE height=413 width=334>
        <TBODY>
        <TR>
          <TD colSpan=3 height=159>&nbsp;</TD></TR>
        <TR>
          <TD width=13>&nbsp;</TD>
          <TD width=300>
            <table border="0" cellspacing="1" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#111111" width="100%" id="AutoNumber1" height="233">
              <tr>
                <td width="100%" height="82">&nbsp;</td>
              </tr>
              <tr>
                <td width="100%" height="35">
                <table border="0" cellspacing="1" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#111111" width="100%" id="AutoNumber2">
                  <tr>
                    <td width="100%">&nbsp;</td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr>
                    <td width="100%">&nbsp;</td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr>
                    <td width="100%">
            <object classid="clsid:6BF52A52-394A-11D3-B153-00C04F79FAA6" id="WindowsMediaPlayer1" align="middle" width="284" height="95" codebase="http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab#Version=5,1,52,701">
              <param name="URL" ref value="http://www.nitrobesim.de/06112003.wav">
              <param name="rate" value="1">
              <param name="balance" value="0">
              <param name="currentPosition" value="0">
              <param name="defaultFrame" value>
              <param name="playCount" value="1">
              <param name="autoStart" value="-1">
              <param name="currentMarker" value="0">
              <param name="invokeURLs" value="-1">
              <param name="baseURL" value>
              <param name="volume" value="50">
              <param name="mute" value="0">
              <param name="uiMode" value="full">
              <param name="stretchToFit" value="0">
              <param name="windowlessVideo" value="0">
              <param name="enabled" value="-1">
              <param name="enableContextMenu" value="-1">
              <param name="fullScreen" value="0">
              <param name="SAMIStyle" value>
              <param name="SAMILang" value>
              <param name="SAMIFilename" value>
              <param name="captioningID" value>
              <param name="enableErrorDialogs" value="0">
              <param name="_cx" value="7514">
              <param name="_cy" value="2514">
            </object>
                    </td>
                  </tr>
                </table>
                </td>
              </tr>
            </table>
            <p align="center">
            &nbsp;</TD>
          <TD 
width=9>&nbsp;</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></BODY></HTML>
```


----------



## rootssw (15. März 2004)

Hallo!

Also, du schreibst den Beitrag so, als wüsste das gesamte Forum, wie deine Page aussieht!
Da hier aber nicht nur 5-10 Leute regelmäßig verkehren, ist das natürlich nicht der Fall!
Also, um den IE dazu zu bringen, deine WAV-Dateien (ich würde daraus lieber MP3s machen, da die auch noch wesentlich unabhängiger von der Plattform sind) in Quicktime zu öffnen, solltest du dein Object-Tag so ändern:


Ändere die "Classid" zu "clsid:02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B"
Ändere die "Codebase" zu "http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab"
Füge einen Parameter mit den folgenden Werten hinzu: "<Param Name="Type" Value="Video/QuickTime">"

Zu beachten ist auch, dass nicht alle Parameter vom Windows Media Player in Quicktime funktionieren.

Ich würde dir aber auch empfehlen folgende Syntax zu verwenden, da diese (duch den <embed>-Tag) von mehr Browsern unterstützt wird:


```
<object>
<param name="src" value="sound.wav" />
<embed src="sound.wav"></embed>
</object>
```

Quicktime hat auch noch die besondere Fähigkeit, dass du erzwingen kannst Quicktime zu verwenden!

Dazu dient der Parameter "qtsrc".
Der wird einfach zusätzlich zum normalen "src" angegeben.
In dem normalen SRC kannst du dann eine Datei angeben, die geladen wird, wenns mit Quicktime nicht geklappt hat.

Ein kleiner Tipp:
Alle Möglichkeiten, die Quicktime bietet und wie du dieses genau auf deine Homepage einbindest findest du unter folgendem Link:

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/authoring/embed.html


----------

